# Scarborough Town Centre PJ Pets Closing Sale



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey all,

As the title says, I walked by PJs today at STC and it looks like their lease is up so they're having a clearance sale. The place looks like it has been ransacked. All the tanks are pretty much empty, but there are still some dry goods and equipment lying about. Discounts vary between 20% - 60% off, but most the stuff appear to be 40% off. 

I myself picked up the Fluval CO2 88g kit. Marked at $99.99 with an additional 50% off.


----------

